# new top fuel dragsters due out in nov-dec



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

they look cool anyone want them? let me know. these are all new tooling and they run on the 4 -gear chassis for real drag racing style. prices are in the selling section. i dont need hank getting on me for that one.

richard


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here is a little brighter close-up of the interesting bit, at least to me:










Kind of trick how they are working all that out.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

imagine how they might look with an original Aurora 4-gear chassis that doesn't have the mounting tabs on the sides?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I'm just wondering if they'll actually have the taller, lettered tires. The motor leaves a little to be desired but hey, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Price ?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> imagine how they might look with an original Aurora 4-gear chassis that doesn't have the mounting tabs on the sides?



you can always cut them off, right?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll take a set... with some chassis trimming, I bet they'll look even better


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm getting me a whole case!!! 

Very cool. Hard to believe its been 30 someodd years since the last Rail. But go AW!!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I assume the guidepin would be in the front of the chassis, not at the front wheels?


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

old blue said:


> I assume the guidepin would be in the front of the chassis, not at the front wheels?


Not at the front wheels but not at the chassis either. Pic here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=335439&page=2


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Piz said:


> Price ?


around 25.00 each will be the going price.

Richard


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

put me down for one of each please


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Look close at the pictures, there are 2 guide pins. One just behind the front wheels and one at the normal location of the 4-Gear chassis.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*top fuel rails*

well they are in guys and gals, and sure to be a hit if they dont sell out first. when i put my order in i was told they are more then half sold out. all who ordered from me items have been shipped out today. hope you have a great turkey day and go lions. lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

PM sent for a 4 car set.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey wheels, Happy Turkey Day to you too. looking forward to delivery. thank you.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> PM sent for a 4 car set.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/QUOT
> 
> PM SENT


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

alpink said:


> hey wheels, happy turkey day to you too. Looking forward to delivery. Thank you.



al, you will be very happy with these they are awsum looking and look to be alot of fun.

Richard


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Monies sent bud, thanks and Happy Thanksgiving :hat:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Monies sent bud, thanks and Happy Thanksgiving :hat:


happy thanksgiving to both you and al.

Richard


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wooohooooo. Can't wait! Thank you very much!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

pm sent.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> Wooohooooo. Can't wait! Thank you very much!


too funny, you will be impressed with the new rails. and to the other 2 guys i got the pm.

thanks,
Richard


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Got them today. Very cool! Thanks very much!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kiwi, we can only hope they come out with new art designs for the next release!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*top fuels next release*

i say i heard it through the grapevine that there will be another top fuel release in march of next year that was scheduled for fall 2012, just sayin. lol

Richard


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

kiwidave said:


> Got them today. Very cool! Thanks very much!


your welcome and thank you for your order.

wheelz63


----------

